# Ipad



## Robert M

Will the driver app work on an ipad or ipod that has been wifi tethered to an android phone? I bit crappy that you have to have an iPhone or pay 40 a month.


----------



## Uzcaliber

Yes if it has a GPS chip, or add an external Magellan GPS car kit.


----------



## rukawa

the driver app will work, the one concern that i have is when i use the hotspot and im under wifi that transition make my signal get lost.. if u wanna do it dont connect ur ipad to any wifi...


----------



## Uzcaliber

Yes, before you turn on the Uber driver apps, turn the WiFi off first, or my Android phone will automatically turn the WiFi off when I turn the HotSpot on. Then connect to the HotSpot followed by Uber apps.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Why not just get an iPad with the cell built in and add it to your account. Usually it's about ten bucks a month and you don't tie up your phone.


----------



## Augusto

Where can I download uber app for iPad 2? Will it work on iOS 8.2


----------



## Uzcaliber

Don't use iOS 8 yet. Go to the Uber partner page /driver-app (Sorry I can't post the actual web link because I don't have enough "like" yet).
Edited: someone just clicked "like", so now I can give the link: https://partners.uber.com/driver-app


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

I use it on my iPad mini with ios 8, no problem


----------



## Uzcaliber

I received a text from Uber warning me not to use iOS 8 yet. For now I stay with iOS 7 until they tell me otherwise. Mine has been running great on iOS 7 too. May be Uber wants to run more extensive test on iOS 8 first, try to be more extra cautious.


----------



## Uzcaliber

rukawa said:


> the driver app will work, the one concern that i have is when i use the hotspot and im under wifi that transition make my signal get lost.. if u wanna do it dont connect ur ipad to any wifi...


It happened to me once, it turned the HotSpot off. Yes it happened but rare, when I was picking up a passenger in a tunnel. I got out of the tunnel, went to my Android phone and turned the HotSpot on again. The Uber app was back online again automatically.


----------



## Augusto

I have downloaded driver apps for Ipad and it's working. I work with lyft too. Will there be a problem if I have lyft apps and uber apps open at the same time. Can I switch between lyft and uberp platform. Will I be able to hear their pings and switch immediately to respond ? Thank you.


----------



## benny_SF

How to download the driver apps to my Ipad? I go to that link post above, after I login my uber, theres no download pop up, just go to the "resend the download link" page


----------



## Uzcaliber

benny_SF said:


> How to download the driver apps to my Ipad? I go to that link post above, after I login my uber, theres no download pop up, just go to the "resend the download link" page


Did you sign up for BYOD first ? From the sign-up you specify your carrier and what kind of phone. Since you are using iPad, I think selecting iPhone 4s will be fine (there is no iPad selection). After that then you can open the link from your iPad to download the app.


----------



## NightRider

I'm curious if any of you are using a WIFI-only ipad? I know that the driver app will run on those, but the lack of accurate location information might be a problem since location data will be estimated based on WIFI signals alone.


----------



## UberLuxbod

It would be pointless to run without GPS.

How would your journey be correctly priced.


----------



## Uzcaliber

NightRider said:


> I'm curious if any of you are using a WIFI-only ipad? I know that the driver app will run on those, but the lack of accurate location information might be a problem since location data will be estimated based on WIFI signals alone.


I tried it, it didn't work. The app seem as if it runs fine but the location doesn't update, stuck with the last Wi-fi location. The iPad has to have a built-in GPS unless you find a way to attach an external GPS hardware to the iPad.


----------



## ReviTULize

Uzcaliber said:


> Yes, before you turn on the Uber driver apps, turn the WiFi off first, or my Android phone will automatically turn the WiFi off when I turn the HotSpot on. Then connect to the HotSpot followed by Uber apps.


AT&T forces WiFi off when enabling mobile hot spot


----------



## NightRider

Uzcaliber said:


> I tried it, it didn't work. The app seem as if it runs fine but the location doesn't update, stuck with the last Wi-fi location. The iPad has to have a built-in GPS unless you find a way to attach an external GPS hardware to the iPad.


Yeah, my point and the reason I mentioned it at all was that the app will run on the iPad wifi, but shouldn't be used because of its lack of GPS. I am surprised that the app doesn't check for GPS when it starts up.


----------



## Uzcaliber

NightRider said:


> Yeah, my point and the reason I mentioned it at all was that the app will run on the iPad wifi, but shouldn't be used because of its lack of GPS. I am surprised that the app doesn't check for GPS when it starts up.


Because in iOS the Location Service is controlled by the iOS operating system. From what I read, iOS 5 or earlier it searches for GPS first then Wi-Fi. iOS 6 and newer is just the opposite. App has no way of knowing where the Location Service come from


----------



## NightRider

Uzcaliber said:


> Because in iOS the Location Service is controlled by the iOS operating system. From what I read, iOS 5 or earlier it searches for GPS first then Wi-Fi. iOS 6 and newer is just the opposite. App has no way of knowing where the Location Service come from


Wow, that's interesting. I develop for Android, which allows fully examining what hardware features are available in a device, so it's hard to imagine not having that level of control. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Uzcaliber said:


> I received a text from Uber warning me not to use iOS 8 yet. For now I stay with iOS 7 until they tell me otherwise. Mine has been running great on iOS 7 too. May be Uber wants to run more extensive test on iOS 8 first, try to be more extra cautious.


The drivers app works on IOS 8.2...


----------



## benny_SF

Uzcaliber said:


> Did you sign up for BYOD first ? From the sign-up you specify your carrier and what kind of phone. Since you are using iPad, I think selecting iPhone 4s will be fine (there is no iPad selection). After that then you can open the link from your iPad to download the app.


Thank you! since the android drver app released, I use my S4 instead


----------



## Plano_Rob

I have a third gen iPad and when I click the download link it get a screen that says I need an iPhone 4s or newer...


----------



## PDX2012

I have an iPhone 5s but would rather use my iPad 3 w/ SIM card. They're both at Ios 8.1.2 . I've requested Uber to auto-send a link to the iPad phone number but the message never shows up with WiFi off / Cellular on & vice-versa. The iPad has that stupid Apple iMessage application that doesn't allow me to send IMs to anyone w/o that app although my phone allows me to message anyone. I like the iPad b/c it has a large screen which allows my seeing eye dog to drive better. Any ideas?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

PDX2012 said:


> I have an iPhone 5s but would rather use my iPad 3 w/ SIM card. They're both at Ios 8.1.2 . I've requested Uber to auto-send a link to the iPad phone number but the message never shows up with WiFi off / Cellular on & vice-versa. The iPad has that stupid Apple iMessage application that doesn't allow me to send IMs to anyone w/o that app although my phone allows me to message anyone. I like the iPad b/c it has a large screen which allows my seeing eye dog to drive better. Any ideas?


Data only SIM cards are not able to receive text messages.


----------



## PDX2012

That's weird. My carrier told me I had data and text combined so I'll check w/ them. Thanks!!


----------



## Uzcaliber

You can also use Google Voice for texting and phone call if you only have a Data plan


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Here is a good must read to set up Google Voice on your iPad. 
https://gigaom.com/2011/05/26/your-ipads-a-telephone-with-google-voice/


----------



## PDX2012

Thanks for the tip on Google Voice. I'd forgotten all about that.

I have Consumer Cellular which uses the AT&T network. I added an extra Data & Text phone number for $9.50/month but they can't explain how to set up the iPad so it'll send texts. They don't charge extra for a Hot Spot so I just deactivated the iPad SIM & will tether it to my iPhone. Big plug for them - they've been the highest rated cell phone company for the last four years. Their rates are VERY cheap & but my only complaint is that their max data plan is 2.5 GB/mo. I don't normally use much data but since I'll be Ubering soon I'll have to keep an eye on the usage b/c overage would get expensive fast. My phone bill has varied from $35 in Feb to $60 last month but I can go online & change my plan any time I want. I have alerts set up to warn me about usage & a recurring event on my calendar to check it two days before my monthly closing date. And - no contracts. Way cheaper than anyone else.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

I don't get it! To be able to send/receive regular text messages it needs a phone number. 
None of the iPads can make or receive traditional cellular telephone calls.
Skype is another option and one I would prefer but, there is a cost.


----------



## PDX2012

I've used Skype since it first came out. I cancelled it for a few years & when I signed back up they gave me the credit I'd left on the account. I used it a lot when I'd talk to my bro for hours but he passed away & I don't like anyone else to spend that much time on the phone - lol.

It doesn't matter much now b/c I just got an email from Uber telling me they're ceasing operations in Portland until they work out a deal with the city. I can p/u people in four suburbs & drop them off in PDX (and get a $5 bonus!) but I don't think it'll be worth me starting my engine until they work things out. I only signed up because I'm bored - I'm retired & have more $ coming in than going out every month.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

PDX2012 said:


> I have an iPhone 5s but would rather use my iPad 3 w/ SIM card. They're both at Ios 8.1.2 . I've requested Uber to auto-send a link to the iPad phone number but the message never shows up with WiFi off / Cellular on & vice-versa. The iPad has that stupid Apple iMessage application that doesn't allow me to send IMs to anyone w/o that app although my phone allows me to message anyone. I like the iPad b/c it has a large screen which allows my seeing eye dog to drive better. Any ideas?


I use the app TEXT+, allows me to receive text AND make/receive phone calls. I can call passengers with my iPad thanks to this App and I don't have to pay for a cell phone plan on top of my iPad data plan!


----------



## ElectroFuzz

Augusto said:


> I have downloaded driver apps for Ipad and it's working. I work with lyft too. Will there be a problem if I have lyft apps and uber apps open at the same time. Can I switch between lyft and uberp platform. Will I be able to hear their pings and switch immediately to respond ? Thank you.


Lyft will not install on a tablet, only phones.


----------



## PDX2012

I installed TEXT+ and Talkatone on my iPad. So far I like Talkatone better but I'll tether the iPad to my iPhone & I'm good to go. My cell company doesn't charge extra for a Hot Spot.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

ElectroFuzz said:


> Lyft will not install on a tablet, only phones.


Not true, I use both Lyft and Uber on my iPad mini at the same time, no problem.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Not true, I use both Lyft and Uber on my iPad mini at the same time, no problem.


Thanks for the info, then I should correct my post to the following:

Trying to install Lyft on my Samsung Tab4 (notepad with GPS and Cell)
I get the following error message:
"Wrong device, Lyft is for Phones only"

Maybe it's an Android thing.


----------



## UberDMV

Augusto said:


> I have downloaded driver apps for Ipad and it's working. I work with lyft too. Will there be a problem if I have lyft apps and uber apps open at the same time. Can I switch between lyft and uberp platform. Will I be able to hear their pings and switch immediately to respond ? Thank you.


So once you down loaded the driver app on your ipad, did you still receive calls and texts on your original number, and how were you able to call customers?


----------



## ElectroFuzz

UberDMV said:


> So once you down loaded the driver app on your ipad, did you still receive calls and texts on your original number, and how were you able to call customers?


The customers call/text to the number you provided on the dashboard.
It has nothing to do with the device you are running the app on.


----------



## SOBE

ElectroFuzz said:


> Lyft will not install on a tablet, only phones.


Not true. I run both Lyft and Uber Driver App on iPad Mini on Verizon 4G LTE.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

SOBE said:


> Not true. I run both Lyft and Uber Driver App on iPad Mini on Verizon LTE.


Yeah but refuses to install on an Android tablet.
I have a Samsung Tab4 with Verizon 4G LTE, Uber runs fine
Lyft refuses to install.


----------



## painfreepc

ElectroFuzz said:


> Thanks for the info, then I should correct my post to the following:
> 
> Trying to install Lyft on my Samsung Tab4 (notepad with GPS and Cell)
> I get the following error message:
> "Wrong device, Lyft is for Phones only"
> 
> Maybe it's an Android thing.


Install Aptoide, that is what I used to install lyft on my ASUS Pad.

You need to get the lyft install file on your pad, than use Aptoide to install it.


----------



## UberDMV

ElectroFuzz said:


> The customers call/text to the number you provided on the dashboard.
> It has nothing to do with the device you are running the app on.


OK I am following, if myself the driver wants to initiate contact with the rider do I simply dial that uber number from the iPad uber driver app with my phone?


----------



## painfreepc

UberDMV said:


> OK I am following, if myself the driver wants to initiate contact with the rider do I simply dial that uber number from the iPad uber driver app with my phone?


REAd MY LIPS,

Google Voice app, Uber app, need not be on same device,
did you have cell service on your uber $10 per week iphone, you did not, you used your own phone, it still works the same way.

You can install Google Voice on your iPad with uber or on any other device,

For your info, you can do the same with uber client app, let's say you have parent or grandparent, that can't use a smartphone, you can put their uber account on your smartphone, but use their non smartphone cell number, when you request an uber for that parent, the driver can call and text the parent and the parent can call and text the driver, using the uber driver's number.


----------



## UberDMV

painfreepc said:


> REAd MY LIPS,
> 
> Google Voice app, Uber app, need not be on same device,
> did you have cell service on your uber $10 per week iphone, you did not, you used your own phone, it still works the same way.
> 
> You can install Google Voice on your iPad with uber or on any other device,
> 
> For your info, you can do the same with uber client app, let's say you have parent or grandparent, that can't use a smartphone, you can put their uber account on your smartphone, but use their non smartphone cell number, when you request an uber for that parent, the driver can call and text the parent and the parent can call and text the driver, using the uber driver's number.


Thanks for the input, but I never used the uber phone or Google voice which may be why I needed it all broken down...


----------



## painfreepc

Almost forgot, Google Voice needs a number to forward calls to, as your iPad has no cell number, you need to install an app called hangout, hangout also has a dialer pad, with Google Voice and Hangout your iPad (are any other data only device) is now a cell phone,

Google Voice has "do-not-disturb" feature, when you are done ubering, turn on "do-not-disturb" and uber clients can't call you, another great feature is that any in coming number can have it's own voicemail greeting, that's right you give your uber number it's on voicemail greeting, how cool is that.


If you do this setup on a normal smartphone, you will have a phone with two cell numbers.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

painfreepc said:


> Install Aptoide, that is what I used to install lyft on my ASUS Pad.
> 
> You need to get the lyft install file on your pad, than use Aptoide to install it.


Thanks
It works!
That means I can now have Google Maps night mode 
loaded automatically on my big 8" screen.


----------



## painfreepc

ElectroFuzz said:


> Thanks
> It works!
> That means I can now have Google Maps night mode
> loaded automatically on my big 8" screen.


Glad I could help, I use to do a lot of PC help online, that's why my user name is "painfreepc"

Your clients will love the nav on the 8" screen, using nav on the iPhone is a joke.

After I switched to the 7" pad and now run Google maps audio to my headset, I have never missed a turn or freeway transition.


----------



## UberDMV

Uzcaliber said:


> Did you sign up for BYOD first ? From the sign-up you specify your carrier and what kind of phone. Since you are using iPad, I think selecting iPhone 4s will be fine (there is no iPad selection). After that then you can open the link from your iPad to download the app.


What's BYOD,and where do I sign up? I just bought the iPad air and I'm getting the "To download the uber app, you need to open this link from an iPhone 4s or newer" message.


----------



## painfreepc

Make multitasking with the uber app open, easier to deal with,
On android. Install "LAS: Last App Switcher" 
LAS will place a floating icon on your screen, when you are multitasking all you need to do is make sure uber is last app, tap LAS two times, uber will move to front and back to background very quickly.


----------



## driveLA

hey guys i just unlocked my uber iphone and i installed the lyft app on it. i am wondering how you guys make pphone calls to pax on lyft from your data only devices. i know with uber you just dial the number from your own phone but since on lyft you call through the app does just calling the number work the same like uber? plus with the lyft app i always understood you have to call through the app in order to get the "charge rider" option for no-shows. would calling from my own phone still work or do i have to install an extra app to my uber iphone? thanks.


----------



## Uzcaliber

I use Google Hangouts to make phone calls. Set your Google Voice phone number as your Uber/Lyft driver phone number. Uber/Lyft they route passengers to the same number to protect rider's identity/phone#. Save the Uber rider's generic number on your Uber iPhone, you simply call the same number for any passenger. I save mine as "Uber Rider" and "Lyft Rider", I use the same numbers to call all passengers I pick up.


----------



## Uzcaliber

If your Uber iPhone is iOS 8 you can go to Settings > Phone and turn on Wi-Fi Calling, try and see if the Lyft call through the app can automatically goes into Google Hangouts. I haven't tried it myself yet.


----------



## avagyan

Hey guys, good info here. Soon gonna Uber in NYC (TLC license in working) and I wonder if it still working?
My iPhone is jailbrocken and I rely heavily on it (for example data tethering is my only source of internet and I can't ditch the jailbreak) AFAIK uber driver's app has the jailbreak detection so my only hope is the ipad mini (i have wifi only (Ill add some Bluetooth GPS)) tethered to my jailbrocken iPhone 6/Sprint. (Also I can let passengers to connect too)

My plan is to register on any friend's device, install the app on ipad and use it with my iPhone's internet in the way that calls will land on my iphone even though it will not have the app installed. Will I be able to run this setup without driving app on my iPhone?
Don't want to deal with Google Voice or any other VoIP since it doesn't work when no internet, but regular phone works.

Thanks


----------



## GoodTimesNW

painfreepc said:


> REAd MY LIPS,
> 
> Google Voice app, Uber app, need not be on same device,
> did you have cell service on your uber $10 per week iphone, you did not, you used your own phone, it still works the same way.
> 
> You can install Google Voice on your iPad with uber or on any other device,
> 
> For your info, you can do the same with uber client app, let's say you have parent or grandparent, that can't use a smartphone, you can put their uber account on your smartphone, but use their non smartphone cell number, when you request an uber for that parent, the driver can call and text the parent and the parent can call and text the driver, using the uber driver's number.


Wanted to bump this thread up...

Starting on December 5, the telephone number to contact the passenger changes every ride. I'm trying to figure out how to deal with this when needing to contact a passenger w/ my iPad mini ... look it up separately every time? This could make texting and calling passengers quite time consuming.

Thanks in advance


----------



## steveK2016

GoodTimesNW said:


> Wanted to bump this thread up...
> 
> Starting on December 5, the telephone number to contact the passenger changes every ride. I'm trying to figure out how to deal with this when needing to contact a passenger w/ my iPad mini ... look it up separately every time? This could make texting and calling passengers quite time consuming.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Chances are, it wont actually change as often as they imply. Atlanta market was sent this email 3 months ago. Since then, i only rotate between two numbers.


----------



## painfreepc

GoodTimesNW said:


> Wanted to bump this thread up...
> 
> Starting on December 5, the telephone number to contact the passenger changes every ride. I'm trying to figure out how to deal with this when needing to contact a passenger w/ my iPad mini ... look it up separately every time? This could make texting and calling passengers quite time consuming.
> 
> Thanks in advance


So you drive to pin and our address and passenger is not there no feet on curb within the allotted time frame for pickup, and you feel the need to call - why?..


----------

